# WalMart ribs



## dacdots (Jun 3, 2007)

We just got a super WalMart here and Im seeing there ribs for 1.88/lb as well as higher priced ones.Does anyone have any experience with these lower end ribs?


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 3, 2007)

Usually the lower priced ones are frozen where as the higher priced ones are not. Thats the only difference I've noticed in the ones around here.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 4, 2007)

David -

Sometimes it's the trimming. The cheaper ones here are not trimmed or squared off the higher priced ones are real pretty. I just buy the cheaper ones and save the extra trimmed meat for sausage.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 4, 2007)

i get wally world pork spares weekly-i have found lately(2 yrs) good ribs but it's not the outrageous price of gas or meat(worse than the gas)- how ya cook it is just as good -i'm a vet...even water buffalo,iguana,& rattlesnake can be good - cooked right (low & slow.now i'm all about a new recipe for lamb & beef kabobs over scots traditional peat & texas mesquite  smoke for something truly unique for festivals & contests.


----------



## domn8_ion (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm guessing that the cut is the difference in price. A full untrimmed slab is often cheaper than trimmed slabs. Ie baby back or St. Louis cuts.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey David-I get the wally world ribs here too-in fact, I just got three slabs for next Sunday's smoke session. Haven't had any complaints about 'em except for when they are all gone!


----------



## Deer Meat (Jun 4, 2007)

I just did my first set of ribs on sunday. My wife bought them at walmart. They were not frozen, though I put them in the freezer for two weeks before I could get to smoking them.

Check out the link that tells the story

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=5155


----------



## hhersh (Jun 4, 2007)

I use wally ribs and other of their meats as well.......no complaints . It's hard to mess up just about any meat when it's smoked lo & slo...........


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 4, 2007)

At a $1.88a lb. i'd grab as many of those as possible, dang good price


----------



## linescum (Jun 4, 2007)

the last time i was at waly world i bought 14 big slabs i forget the price but i know they were the cheapest i could find and for that many..i buy a good bit of meat there and at giant especially when they have 2fer's.

  I'll go to my local butcher if i need a bigger peice than what they sell at walys cause by the time i get there the butcher is gone.


----------



## cheech (Jun 4, 2007)

I will have to check them out do they have some good prices on butts too?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 4, 2007)

butts were $12-15 today here. i did get 2 10 lb. young  turkeys for $7.77 ea.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 4, 2007)

The butt I bought last weekend was $1.38 per pound.


----------



## zapper (Jun 4, 2007)

So, are the frozen ribs any good? Any pointers on picking out a frozen rack? Any pointers on how best to work with/thaw these ribs. I always thought that buying frozen ribs was kind of taboo, but I sure do see a pile of them at Wally World!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 5, 2007)

I've never tried the frozen ones. Carried a pack around the last visit, walked over to the fresh ones and looked them over, noticed they looked the same except the frozen pack was cheaper and then ended up leaving with a butt.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Sometimes I just can't make up my mind.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 5, 2007)

i'd go w/ the packer ribs (so ya can see the fat) and thats what i was after today but a slab of tyson pork ribs was 13-15 bucks & i found the young turkeys @ around 68 cents a lb. - i haven't done turk on the brink yet & now i won't get to cause we're going to labor tonight..... but i did burn some peat(as mentioned in the other posts)and i will post the pics & recipes when i get to do it later this wk. i think i'm going w/ a mutton roast(traditional),and a beef top round for that cook-soaked n guinness & the peat smoke - no spices(traditional).


----------

